# Raw goat's milk good for dogs?



## puppydogs (Dec 6, 2010)

Just got a sample this weekend from the pet store. Answer's raw goat milk seems to have helped my dog's tummy issues.

My dog is now 2 years old. Is raw goat milk good for dogs? I've heard it may not be good or needed for adults, but some also say their farm dogs have been drinking it for years. Curious if anyone has experience with this


----------



## stealle (Nov 12, 2012)

I personally haven't tried it, but I want to. I recently found a source for raw goats milk not far from where I live. 

Raw goats milk is much more easily digested than cows milk because the fat molecules are naturally homogenized (smaller in size and suspended within the milk solution). Dogs that get upset stomach from cows milk often do great with goats milk. As a matter of fact I have never and never will, feed cows milk. Also, RAW goats milk will contain beneficial enzymes and bacteria that can help dogs with stomach issues by improving the bacterial flora in the intestines. I say 2 thumbs up for goats milk!


----------



## MikaTallulah (Jul 19, 2006)

I believe goats milk is a base in many puppy milk replacement formulas. I know it was for the formula I used with my yorkie pups. I also gave real goats milk when Cozy was pregnant and even after she had the puppies til they were 12 weeks old. The puppies also got it too during weaning time. Cozy did not know how to say "No" to her babies. She would probably still be breast feeding of she had her way.


----------



## puppydogs (Dec 6, 2010)

ok i went to pet food express and got buy 3 get 1 free. man this stuff is not cheap. but if it's a replacement for her probiotics it's worth it. i'll update on how it goes later.

anyone else want to share their goat milk experience, i'm all ears!


----------



## OutWest (Oct 6, 2011)

I've been giving Tucker goats milk off and on since he was a puppy. I had read it was easier for dogs to digest. He was having trouble settling and sleeping through the night and I figured if warm milk puts human kids to sleep, why not puppies? He loved it. I also added a bit of melatonin. Now i buy goats milk yogurt, and use it to make "ice cream" treats for hot days. I mix it with peanut butter and banana and freeze it in ice cube trays. 

I've never given raw goats milk though. Ill be interested to hear what you decide after you've used this up.


----------



## meatslice (May 31, 2013)

Raw goats milk is great for dogs! Especially if you have a female and if she is lactating. However, it is good for all dogs because it has much more vitamins. Also, since it is "raw", and hasn't been through a process, it doesn't have the stuff that pasturized goats milk has such as all of the chemicals and things they use to clean the milk. We used to feed our dogs and cats raw milk (it was cows milk), but it wasn't as good for them as goats milk. Cows eat grass, goats eat veggies! 

Hope your pooch does well!


----------



## stealle (Nov 12, 2012)

meatslice said:


> Raw goats milk is great for dogs! Especially if you have a female and if she is lactating. However, it is good for all dogs because it has much more vitamins. Also, since it is "raw", and hasn't been through a process, it doesn't have the stuff that pasturized goats milk has such as all of the chemicals and things they use to clean the milk. We used to feed our dogs and cats raw milk (it was cows milk), but it wasn't as good for them as goats milk. Cows eat grass, goats eat veggies!
> 
> Hope your pooch does well!


Welcome to the forum, meatslice!

Grass is "veggies". And, free range grass fed cow's milk (and meat) is much more nutritious than confined grain-fed cows. However, goat's milk will always be easier to digest than cow's milk. Now, a free-range cow vs. a free-range goat... the goat will certainly eat more variety of food. 

:banana::roflmao::jester::wiggle::cookoo::jamming::rockon::appl::hyper::eyecrazy::nana:BTW, "Happy Birthday!!!" to my Sadie that turned 11 today!!!:cavalry::agree::311taunt-:artydude:drummer::311hi-thuarty2::dblthumb2:headbang2:greenboun:woot2:


----------

